# اليوم السابع تسقط من جديد وتنشر صورة جديدة مفبركة لزوجة كاهن دير مواس بـ"النقاب".. ومصدر يؤكد لليوم السابع: كاميليا تحفظ 4 أجزاء من القرآن.. والأزهر ا



## besm alslib (19 أغسطس 2010)

*اليوم السابع تسقط من جديد وتنشر صورة جديدة مفبركة لزوجة كاهن دير مواس بـ"النقاب".. ومصدر يؤكد لليوم السابع: كاميليا تحفظ 4 أجزاء من القرآن.. والأزهر ا*

*
**صورة  جديدة لزوجة كاهن دير مواس بـ"النقاب".. ومصدر يؤكد لليوم السابع: كاميليا  تحفظ 4 أجزاء من القرآن.. والأزهر امتنع عن توثيق إسلامها.. وإذا كنت أكذب  فلتواجهنى الكنيسة






*





*كتب محمد إسماعيل

حصل  اليوم السابع على صورة منسوبة لكاميليا زاخر شحاتة زوجة كاهن دير مواس،  صاحبة قصة الاختفاء منذ أسابيع، تظهرها وهى ترتدى النقاب وادعت مصادر قريبة  من الحادث أن هذه الصورة هى التى قدمتها كاميليا ضمن الوثائق الخاصة بها  إلى مكتب إشهار الإسلام بالأزهر، فيما لم يتسن لليوم السابع التحقق من  مصداقية الصورة.**وادعى أحد المصادر،  أن كاميليا هربت من المنيا وأقامت فى منزله مع أسرته لمدة يومين وأنه  اصطحبها لإشهار إسلامها بالأزهر، إلا أن الموظف المسئول رفض بحجة عدم تواجد  الشيخ سعيد عامر أمين لجنة الفتوى بالأزهر والمسئول عن توثيق حالات إشهار  الإسلام، لكن تبين وجود تعليمات أمنية بمنع كاميليا من توثيق إشهار  إسلامها، على حد زعم المصدر.*

*وأضاف المصدر فى حوار  مسجل بصوته مع اليوم السابع: "لمحت لدى الموظف ورقة مدون بها بيانات  كاميليا وفوجئت به بعد أن انتهى من امتحانها فى الدين الإسلامى يقول لها  "إنتى كاميليا زاخر شحاتة من المنيا وعمرك 25 عاماً" ثم صمت، وقال لنا  "تعالوا بكره عشان الشيخ مش موجود".*

*وزعم المصدر، أنه أجرى  اتصالاً هاتفياً أثناء وجوده فى الأزهر بمسئول أمنى هام فى المنيا، فطلب  منه الأخير ألا يتخذ أى تحرك فى قضية كاميليا بدون الحصول على إذن منه،  وأضاف: "قال لى المسئول الأمنى أن كاميليا إذا أرادت أن تخرج خارج باب  المنزل فلابد من الحصول على إذن منه".*

*وادعى أن المسئول الأمنى  طلب منه فى اليوم التالى اصطحاب كاميليا إلى الأزهر لاستكمال إجراءات إشهار  إسلامها، إلا أنه عندما ذهب إلى هناك شعر بإجراءات غير طبيعية، وهو الأمر  الذى دفعه إلى مغادرة المكان خوفاً من وجود أفراد من عائلة كاميليا، حسب  زعمه.*

*وروى المصدر، الذى رفض  ذكر اسمه، لليوم السابع ما سماها "قصة اختطافه" هو وكاميليا من داخل سيارته  على يد أفراد تابعين لأجهزة الأمن، حيث تم احتجازه لمدة 21 يوماً وتسليم  كاميليا إلى أهلها، إلا أننا لم يتسن لنا التأكد من صحة المعلومات التى  ذكرها، كما زعم أيضاً أن كاميليا أخبرته أنها نطقت الشهادتين أمام عدد من  زملائها فى المدرسة منذ حوالى عام ونصف وكانت تؤدى الفرائض الإسلامية طوال  تلك الفترة، بما فى ذلك الصلاة والصوم، وقال: "كاميليا كانت تحفظ 4 أجزاء  كاملة من القرآن وزوجتى وبناتى أخبرونى أنها أمت بهم الصلاة، وفوجئن بأنها  تجيد أحكام التلاوة وكانت تذكر دعاء الاستفتاح قبل كل صلاة" على حد زعمه.*

*وادعى أن كاميليا أخبرته  أنها تخلصت من جميع الصور الخاصة بها فى منزلها قبل أن تهرب، كما تركت  لزوجها جميع مشغولاتها الذهبية ومبلغ 30 ألف جنيه كان قد أودعها باسمها فى  البنك، وزعم قائلاً: "عندما رأت كاميليا الصور التى نشرتها الصحف لها  أخبرتنى أن هذه الصورة التقطتها لها إحدى قريباتها بالموبايل"، مدللاً على  صحة كلامه بأن الصحف لم تنشر سوى صورة واحدة فقط لها.*

*وأكد أنه كان يفكر فى  إرسال كاميليا إلى ليبيا خوفاً على حياتها، إلا أن المسئول الأمنى الذى كان  يتصل به تليفونياً رفض، بحسب زعمه، وقال: "قلت للمسئول الأمنى يا باشا أنا  أقدر أحدف البت دى فى ليبيا خلال الـ12 ساعة، فرد على قائلاً "محبش اسمع  الكلام ده".*

*وطالب المصدر الكنيسة  بإظهار كاميليا لترد عليه وتكذبه إن كان كاذباً، وأضاف: "إذا كانوا واثقين  من صحة موقفهم فأتمنى أن تخرج كاميليا لتقول لى أنت كذاب وهذه الصورة ليست  صورتى".. من جانبه يواصل اليوم السابع تقصى الحقائق لجمع مزيد من المعلومات  ومحاولة الحصول على رد من الكنيسة.*
*
*
*
*
*

*
​


----------



## BITAR (19 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: اليوم السابع تسقط من جديد وتنشر صورة جديدة مفبركة لزوجة كاهن دير مواس بـ"النقاب".. ومصدر يؤكد لليوم السابع: كاميليا تحفظ 4 أجزاء من القرآن.. والأز*

*وتتوالى سقطات اليوم السابع*​


----------



## مترى (19 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: اليوم السابع تسقط من جديد وتنشر صورة جديدة مفبركة لزوجة كاهن دير مواس بـ"النقاب".. ومصدر يؤكد لليوم السابع: كاميليا تحفظ 4 أجزاء من القرآن.. والأز*

اذا كانت هذه حقيقة فلتذهب وهى الخاسرة فهى لا تستحق ان تكون مسيحية لانها باعت رب المجد بارخص ثمن وهو الذى اشتراها بدمه الاقدس وليعلم الجميع انها نادمة لا محاله وهذا لا يسىء لنا بشىء


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: اليوم السابع تسقط من جديد وتنشر صورة جديدة مفبركة لزوجة كاهن دير مواس بـ"النقاب".. ومصدر يؤكد لليوم السابع: كاميليا تحفظ 4 أجزاء من القرآن.. والأز*

*الصور واضحه وضوح الشمس انها متفبركه
واي حد يقدر يلاحظ كده
وحتي الردود ع موقع الجريده المتخلفه دي
مسلمين قبل مسيحين بيقولوا انها متركبه
ربنا يرحمنا من الجرائد المتخلفه دي
شكرا ليكي ممتي​*


----------



## besm alslib (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: اليوم السابع تسقط من جديد وتنشر صورة جديدة مفبركة لزوجة كاهن دير مواس بـ"النقاب".. ومصدر يؤكد لليوم السابع: كاميليا تحفظ 4 أجزاء من القرآن.. والأز*



bitar قال:


> *وتتوالى سقطات اليوم السابع*​




*بصراحه الاول كنت بحترم اليوم السابع *

*بس للاسف بجد صارت كتير سيئه ومتطرفه*
​


----------



## besm alslib (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: اليوم السابع تسقط من جديد وتنشر صورة جديدة مفبركة لزوجة كاهن دير مواس بـ"النقاب".. ومصدر يؤكد لليوم السابع: كاميليا تحفظ 4 أجزاء من القرآن.. والأز*



مترى قال:


> اذا كانت هذه حقيقة فلتذهب وهى الخاسرة فهى لا تستحق ان تكون مسيحية لانها باعت رب المجد بارخص ثمن وهو الذى اشتراها بدمه الاقدس وليعلم الجميع انها نادمة لا محاله وهذا لا يسىء لنا بشىء




*مهو المشكله بالتلفيق والفبركه ما عاد حدا يعرف الصدق من الكدب*
​


----------



## besm alslib (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: اليوم السابع تسقط من جديد وتنشر صورة جديدة مفبركة لزوجة كاهن دير مواس بـ"النقاب".. ومصدر يؤكد لليوم السابع: كاميليا تحفظ 4 أجزاء من القرآن.. والأز*



mikel coco قال:


> *الصور واضحه وضوح الشمس انها متفبركه
> واي حد يقدر يلاحظ كده
> وحتي الردود ع موقع الجريده المتخلفه دي
> مسلمين قبل مسيحين بيقولوا انها متركبه
> ...



*اها هي فعلا واضحه كتير وباين الفبركه السخيفه*

*بس للاسف الناس ما بتشغل مخها او بتخاف تشغلو لتعرف الحقيقه*
​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: اليوم السابع تسقط من جديد وتنشر صورة جديدة مفبركة لزوجة كاهن دير مواس بـ"النقاب".. ومصدر يؤكد لليوم السابع: كاميليا تحفظ 4 أجزاء من القرآن.. والأز*

اليوم السابع كانت بجد رائعة وغير متعصبة

لكن بعد الهاكر الاخير عليها خافت وتطرفت

شكرا بسم الصليب للخبر​


----------



## zezza (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: اليوم السابع تسقط من جديد وتنشر صورة جديدة مفبركة لزوجة كاهن دير مواس بـ"النقاب".. ومصدر يؤكد لليوم السابع: كاميليا تحفظ 4 أجزاء من القرآن.. والأز*

رحمتك يارب ...الكدب بقى حاجة عادية فيهم 
ربنا يرحمنا و ينور عقولهم


----------



## besm alslib (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: اليوم السابع تسقط من جديد وتنشر صورة جديدة مفبركة لزوجة كاهن دير مواس بـ"النقاب".. ومصدر يؤكد لليوم السابع: كاميليا تحفظ 4 أجزاء من القرآن.. والأز*



tasoni queena قال:


> اليوم السابع كانت بجد رائعة وغير متعصبة
> 
> لكن بعد الهاكر الاخير عليها خافت وتطرفت
> 
> شكرا بسم الصليب للخبر​


*وانا كمان رايي من رايك *

*الاول انا كنت بحب اتابع اخبار اليوم السابع*

*وكنت بحس انو من اصدق المواقع اللي بتنشر الاخبار دون تحيز*

*لكن في الفتره الاخيره الوضع اتغير تماما وزاد عن حده وخسرو احترام القراء ليهم*

​


----------



## besm alslib (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: اليوم السابع تسقط من جديد وتنشر صورة جديدة مفبركة لزوجة كاهن دير مواس بـ"النقاب".. ومصدر يؤكد لليوم السابع: كاميليا تحفظ 4 أجزاء من القرآن.. والأز*



zezza قال:


> رحمتك يارب ...الكدب بقى حاجة عادية فيهم
> ربنا يرحمنا و ينور عقولهم



*آ مين*

*الله يسمع منك *
​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: اليوم السابع تسقط من جديد وتنشر صورة جديدة مفبركة لزوجة كاهن دير مواس بـ"النقاب".. ومصدر يؤكد لليوم السابع: كاميليا تحفظ 4 أجزاء من القرآن.. والأز*

*دا العادى من الاعلام العربى  نو جديد*
*شكرا  بسم الصليب على الخبر*​


----------



## besm alslib (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: اليوم السابع تسقط من جديد وتنشر صورة جديدة مفبركة لزوجة كاهن دير مواس بـ"النقاب".. ومصدر يؤكد لليوم السابع: كاميليا تحفظ 4 أجزاء من القرآن.. والأز*



jesuslovejohn قال:


> *دا العادى من الاعلام العربى  نو جديد*
> *شكرا  بسم الصليب على الخبر*​



*للاسف اني كمان لاحظت نفس الشي*

*بان هاد صار العادي عند الاعلام العربي بشكل عام وبعض الصحف بشكل خاص *​


----------



## العراقيه (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: اليوم السابع تسقط من جديد وتنشر صورة جديدة مفبركة لزوجة كاهن دير مواس بـ"النقاب".. ومصدر يؤكد لليوم السابع: كاميليا تحفظ 4 أجزاء من القرآن.. والأز*

شكرا على الخبر ولو صحيح يبقى هي الخسرانه محدش غيرها


----------

